# Best way to remove paint from glass?



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

i just picked up my 180G, but the sides were painted black with rustolium. what would be the ideal way to remove the paint from the glass?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

a whole lot of paint thinner........? 

You might want to wear a mask or work in a ventilated area.....


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

Mikaila31 said:


> a whole lot of paint thinner........?
> 
> You might want to wear a mask or work in a ventilated area.....


thats what i thought of first, but...........wouldnt the thinner attack the silicone?


----------



## rsn48 (Nov 26, 2009)

You should try those scrapers that take a razor blade, I wouldn't use solvents if for no other reason that it could jeopardize your future fish. You should be able to take the stuff off with a razor blade.

http://www.mytoolstore.com/sk/90143.jpg


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

rsn48 said:


> You should try those scrapers that take a razor blade, I wouldn't use solvents if for no other reason that it could jeopardize your future fish. You should be able to take the stuff off with a razor blade.
> 
> http://www.mytoolstore.com/sk/90143.jpg


 
yeah i use those for cleaning my glass cooktop. it just seemed like it would be slowwwww going. i was hoping there was a faster way.:-?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd not suggest paint thinner, that'll also eat up any glue or silicon and a 180g leaking...not cool
I'd try soaking it with stuff like vinegar or Goo Gone; like put sheets on the glass parts and soak it in that stuff. Alternatively I'd break out the pressure washer BUT stay AWAY from the seals.


----------



## WisFish (Dec 16, 2008)

If it's a glass tank use a razor blade.


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

ok got 99% of the paint off. used straight razor blades. went thru about 10 of them, but they did the job.


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Dang what a effort....why can't people just stick to window tint if they like black for a background like I do......

Hope no fingers were hurt in the process


----------

